# Problems with the ending of mahler's 2nd bluray audio only disc and OPPO BDP83



## akeoo7 (Feb 11, 2010)

Hi

I have my OPPO BDP 83 hooked through HDMI to a Denon AVR2310CI, in a 5.1 setup.

The disc in question, is a bluray audio only recording, of Mahler's 2nd symphony in dts hd master audio 7.1, by Surround Records. 

In the track 7 around its end, at the 1h25'40'' mark and later, a passage of unusual dynamics, I am having massive dropouts.

Does anybody own this disc? Any problems with it on OPPO or any other machine? 

Could it be a problem with my Denon, not coping well?

I have about 100 blurays and about 20 SACDs and 2DVDAs no problem with any of them.
I've had problems with dropouts before, it was a faulty mainboard in my oppo, it was replaced with a new one, and it's working fine now.


----------



## recruit (May 9, 2009)

If all other discs are working fine then I would say that it is the disc which is causing the problems, email Oppo support for some feedback as they maybe working on a newer firmware and this disc could be corrected.


----------



## akeoo7 (Feb 11, 2010)

recruit said:


> If all other discs are working fine then I would say that it is the disc which is causing the problems, email Oppo support for some feedback as they maybe working on a newer firmware and this disc could be corrected.


Hi john
Well as a matter of fact, I just did, I hope they can find a fix for this because it is a great sounding Disc.
Every other disc I tried seems to be playing fine, so that should rule out the player. I even tried the passage with the oppo stone cold, and still got the issue, so probably not an overheating problem.
Now I wait.
Have a nice day


----------



## recruit (May 9, 2009)

Hope they sort it quickly then AKE as it is annoying expecially if the disc is a good one :foottap:


----------



## akeoo7 (Feb 11, 2010)

recruit said:


> Hope they sort it quickly then AKE as it is annoying expecially if the disc is a good one :foottap:


Hi John
I wrote to OPPO, and they suggested to change HDMI Audio to LPCM instead of Bitstream, I hadn't thoght of that, and guess what it did work.
One thing I noticed though is that the sound is a little louder (higher volume) than bitstream.
Have a nice day.


----------



## recruit (May 9, 2009)

Great news AKE :T atleast you get to hear the audio but did they say they were going to fix this with a firmware update as it is clearly a software problem?


----------



## akeoo7 (Feb 11, 2010)

recruit said:


> Great news AKE :T atleast you get to hear the audio but did they say they were going to fix this with a firmware update as it is clearly a software problem?


Hi John
I asked them that in my reply, got no answer yet. Hopefully I will hear from them tomorrow.
I'll keep you posted
Have a nice Day


----------



## akeoo7 (Feb 11, 2010)

Well I am impressed with those guys at OPPO.:bigsmile:
I mean they work even on sundays to provide solutions and to back their stuff.:yay:
This is the email they sent:
*"We mainly see these dropouts on select Dolby Digital TrueHD soundtracks and not DTS-HD Master soundtracks. We will try to replicate your errors in house and fix them through a future firmware release if possible."*
This is amazing support from a great company. KUDOS
:T:T
Have a nice day


----------



## recruit (May 9, 2009)

Yes, you cannot falter there customer service as I have sent emails in the past and had a response the same day with very detailed answers, I just wish more companies would take note and do the same :T


----------



## Talley (Dec 8, 2010)

Never had any problems with mine sorry to hear


----------



## akeoo7 (Feb 11, 2010)

Bmxer241 said:


> Never had any problems with mine sorry to hear


Hi
What are you using for amplification, and what settings are you using?
After I switched to LPCM, I was OK.
Have a nice day


----------



## recruit (May 9, 2009)

LPCM is the only way the Oppo will pass SACD and DVD-Audio but for the new BD loss less codecs they will pass through fine via bit stream, as long as you have an AVR or pre/pro that will decode them.


----------



## akeoo7 (Feb 11, 2010)

recruit said:


> LPCM is the only way the Oppo will pass SACD and DVD-Audio but for the new BD loss less codecs they will pass through fine via bit stream, as long as you have an AVR or pre/pro that will decode them.


Hi
I 'm not sure about DVD-A, but for SACD, in the menu OPPO gives you the choice of SACD output between "DSD or PCM", which means it can send DSD, if your AVR can handle it that is. My AVR sadly cannot handle DSD, so I can't confirm, but I'd take their word for it.
Have a nice day.


----------



## recruit (May 9, 2009)

Yes, you are right about that one AKE as I used to use it set in DSD mode for SACD :doh:


----------

